# Button Thieves On The Loose - What A Shame!



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2013)

I was watching the news the other day, I think Wednesday, and they had a report/segment about a thrift store being ripped off and loosing money big time because people were doing the "Unthinkable".

People were going into one thrift store reported so far and going into the clothes isle and actually cutting the buttons off the clothes and in some instances, they were cutting the fabric, just to get the buttons. Some of the buttons they showed were indeed gold plated, but the bulk of them were just buttons of all sorts. I did a search on eBay, and they do sell. The thrift store suspects that's what they're doing with the buttons... eBaying them.

I never in my life heard of a story like that. Of all things, buttons. These are signs of the times. People are desperate.

Check your clothing if someone bumps into you. :shock: 

Kevin


----------



## necromancer (Jan 13, 2013)

really? this is hard to believe, i buy all my cloths at thrift stores, guess i will need to buy sespenders too


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2013)

necromancer said:


> really? this is hard to believe, i buy all my cloths at thrift stores, guess i will need to buy sespenders too


Do that too. But before you buy any clothes at thrift stores, check for the buttons. Who know how wide-spread it'll get. Most places like that don't have the staff to monitor people like a Macy's or Sears and such.

Now that $12 garment can only be sold for $1, if that. A big loss.

Kevin


----------



## rusty (Jan 13, 2013)

Hutterites and Amish known to cut zippers out.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 19, 2013)

rusty said:


> Hutterites and Amish known to cut zippers out.


That's a new one to me.

Some people steal the whole garment.

Kevin


----------



## damezbullion (Jan 19, 2013)

Button thieves! sounds like the borrowers to me


----------



## GotTheBug (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe the gangstas are finally going to pull their pants up and need the extra buttons?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 20, 2013)

They need to check out the people buying the $16 buttonless shirts for $1. because they probably have the buttons.

Jim


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 23, 2013)

This kind of theft is really pathetic since it's also an act of vandalism at the same time. I liken this to thieves stealing all the copper water lines out of temporarily unoccupied homes, or stealing catalytic converters off of cars. Even if covered by insurance, the cost to the victims is still huge in time, inconvenience, and peace of mind if nothing else.

macfixer01


----------



## DONNZ (Jan 23, 2013)

"stealing catalytic converters off of cars"

For me it's automatic with I'm on C-list. *Flag it*. 

Have a friend that feels the same way, picked it up from him. 

Ad reduction from about 10 a week to about 2 every two weeks. 

We're waring them down and don't discriminate, ads that start out wanting batteries may contain the buying of catalytic converters.

If you carry liability insurance only, it's a very, very big deal when the rent falls short or the kids go hungry.


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 23, 2013)

DONNZ said:


> "stealing catalytic converters off of cars"
> 
> For me it's automatic with I'm on C-list. *Flag it*.
> 
> ...



:shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> They need to check out the people buying the $16 buttonless shirts for $1. because they probably have the buttons.
> 
> Jim


Yeah.. I'm laughing right now because that sounds too true. :mrgreen: That's a good one. I wouldn't doubt that either. They saved $11 for a shirt they're going to sell for $15+.. (labor putting the buttons back on).

Kevin


----------



## joem (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh great Donnz just blew a gasket with all this knowledge available to him.
Homer Simpson was right, you can only fit so much info into your head before other knowledge leaks out.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2013)

joem said:


> Oh great Donnz just blew a gasket with all this knowledge available to him.
> Homer Simpson was right, you can only fit so much info into your head before other knowledge leaks out.


I might be missing something... Is Donnz saying he participates in stealing cats off of vehicles? and selling them on C-List?

My bad for not understanding that post the way it was meant to be understood.

Kevin


----------

